# last day



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

well it has been a tough phez. hunt this year but did get one today [attachment=0:1kunyqf9]010.JPG[/attachment:1kunyqf9]


----------



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice bird. See any others while you were hunting?


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

it been a tough year here in washington county for phez more and more house going in every year


----------



## Stunnerphil (Oct 3, 2012)

richard rouleau said:


> it been a tough year here in washington county for phez more and more house going in every year


That is a problem everywhere with all hunting


----------

